

How to Diversify the Anchor Text of Links to Your Site - bhartzer
http://www.billhartzer.com/pages/how-to-diversify-the-anchor-text-of-links-to-your-web-site/

======
steveax
Worst advice ever. I thought "click here" died years ago. Hostile to AT users.
Please value humans over google.

